# Attack Zombies from VFX Creative Studios



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_Here is something I think that everyone will get excited about adding to their Halloween costume props! This is from VFX Creative Studios._ _I think this a great idea that will allow you to interact with not only people attending your haunt with what they call "Puppet Props". But is allows you to interact with the prop itself. _

Enjoy the YouTube Video showing "ATTACK ZOMBIES" props and how they work:





_Below is a statement listed under the video on _You Tube, _from _VFX Creative Studios:

"VFX Creative Studios (www.vfxcreativestudios.com) unleashes the first products in their "ATTACK" line of puppet props - Attack Zombies. These are life-size zombie puppets that you wear...and scare! VFX debuted the prototypes for the Attack Zombies at the 2012 TransWorld Halloween and Attractions trade show in St. Louis, MO and the reactions were amazing! Please tell us what you think."

"Plans are underway to expand the ATTACK line for 2013 with more styles of zombies, including scare crows, scary clowns, werewolves, vampires, and "family friendly" styles."


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are pretty damn cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Those look fantastic. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Those are pretty damn cool. Thanks for sharing!





CreepyCanmore said:


> Those look fantastic. Thanks for the link.


Yeah, I think that this is the one of the most incredible props of 2012. With the sounds and being able to interact with the prop itself is what really makes it!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I thought I might repost this giving that this was just introduced last year! For all of you Zombie Lovers out there....this it for you!


----------

